# Wildsau aus der "Nicolai" Zeit



## Fitzcarraldo (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

leider spuckt google nichts brauchbares aus, daher wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an Euch  

Hat jemand Informationen zu den Wildsau-Modellen vor 2001? Geometrien, Erfahrungen, Hinweise? Taugt, taugt nicht?

Ahh Fragen über Fragen!

Danke schonmal
Andreas


----------



## Marina (8. Oktober 2007)

wi ekommst du denn dadrauf, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Fitzcarraldo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider spuckt google nichts brauchbares aus, daher wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an Euch
> 
> ...



Schick mal dem Benutzer "Altitude" hier im Forum eine Mail. Evtl. hat der noch Infos. Ich kenn ihn schon seit vielen Jahren persönlich und weiß, das er mal für eine Weile irgendein Sponsoring von Alutech hatte. War geil: Wildsau als DH-Bike mit ner Votec GS4 mit 140mm 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## michael66 (15. November 2007)

Also ein Freund von Mir hatte bis vor kurzem noch eine Nicolai Wildsau(Baujahr 1999 glaube Ich) und die Geometrie war ziemlich sagen wir mal bescheiden,Verarbeitung und Funktion waren auch schon top aber wie gesagt die Geo war einfach schlecht.Also ohne Probefahrt würde Ich eher abraten so eine alte Sau zu kaufen.
Mfg


----------



## Alu-Maik (15. November 2007)

habe vor 2 Jahren den alten DH Rahmen gefahren und muß sagen so schlecht war der auch net.
Schön leicht / der Rahmen.
Müßte auch noch alte Kataloge von alutech haben von 97 oder 98.







[/url][/IMG]


----------

